# lowestoft fishing vessel



## christine denington (Jan 26, 2011)

hi all 
i have been doing my family tree and have really come up across 
a brick wall i am looking for a george albert ellis he was on the fishing vessel CANERT in the1881 census james bland being the master 
george married in 1887 and was dead by 1901 but i can find no death registed for him did they register deaths at sea then?any help will be greatly appriciated thanks christine


----------

